# What sort of radar police officers use in Natick, MA?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

What sort of radar police officers use in Natick, MA? I just got a ticket for speeding. According to the officer, I was going with 48 in a 35mph zone (my odometer was reading 33 whereas my GPS 35). Police officer checked the following boxes on the citation: not posted (there was a sign 35), radar and estimated.

Looks very confusing!!! 

Has he used radar to determine my speed (if yes what type), of has he just estimated my speed? Since I have never had a ticket in my live and I believe that I was not speeding, I intend to appeal this but I would like to get familiar with the type radar and the way it works before I go to court.

Thanks for any suggestion/advice.

PS I would appreciate if you can give me the web page of the firm which produces the device, so I can read the operating manual and requirements for certification/license. Thanks again!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Tin Can Reflector its a new hi-tech radar


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

And so it begins.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

moron


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

this is my favorite time of day boys!!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Please ignore all the people on this website who will refuse to give you advice based solely on your obvious lack of intelligence. The radar unit used by the Natick police is Eradicator Coil Unit the put out by Tesla Enterprises. Perhaps, maybe, just maybe, a message board for police officers and civilian LE personnel might not be the right place to ask about how to beat a ticket.

I did, however find a picture of you using the Eradicator Coil Unit on the internet.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Gil can you get rid of Ask a Cop? It's only used by retards asking us how to beat us at our own game anyway...


Hey unregistered shitstain, why don't you shove FPD's radar unit up your ass and clock the amount of intelligence being voided out your stink hole....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Why don't you do your own research you lead-footed idiot? Better yet, why not take some responsibility for your actions and pay your ticket and be done with it?


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

no Gil dont get rid of it, this is like our sand box where we can have fun and shit on people


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

SOT ?????????? hahahaaa


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

either way........... as annoying as it is, I find it EXTREMELY amusing.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

PS I would appreciate if you can give me the web page of the firm which produces the device, so I can read the operating manual and requirements for certification/license. Thanks again!!![/quote]

As a civilian we can not grant you access to the web site as it is LE sensitive and you need to have the secret password to log in.

Dont attempt to log in....it has a security system

c:


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Next thing you know there will be MORE boxes on a citation...

-Type of measuring devise used
-Model #
-Serial #
-Date calibrated
-User's certificate #
-Website of manufacturer, including a page of the unit's weaknesses
-Person who built it
-Race of person who built it


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

hahahahaaa.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Sinepari...you forgot " sexual pref" of assembler


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

SinePari said:


> Next thing you know there will be MORE boxes on a citation...
> 
> -Type of measuring devise used
> -Model #
> ...


:L:i had a guy on a recent maj appeal and he asked me 6 out of the 8 you listed. I think he forgot to ask me if we still had the box that it came with.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Danman said:


> no Gil dont get rid of it, this is like our sand box where we can have fun and shit on people


:dito:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Deuce said:


> Gil can you get rid of Ask a Cop? It's only used by retards asking us how to beat us at our own game anyway...
> 
> 
> Hey unregistered shitstain, why don't you shove FPD's radar unit up your ass and clock the amount of intelligence being voided out your stink hole....


But Deuce it provides so much entertainment...

As to unregistered....

MassCops is a *law enforcement portal intended for sworn police officers and civilian law enforcement officials* as well as those interested _in pursuing a career in law enforcement._

*Our goal is to provide an informal network of law enforcement officials here in the Bay State for educational and informational purposes. *

Not to provide you with answers on how to beat a citation. If you feel that the officer was wrong read the back of the cite.

20 days to pay or appeal


----------

